# Acrt



## Shaun Bowler (Dec 29, 2006)

Has anyone out here ever worked for ACRT?


----------



## lorax (Dec 31, 2006)

What would you like to know? Email me at [email protected] with questions. I have worked with them for 5 years. I have traveled with them all over.

Bill


----------



## jrizman (Jan 25, 2007)

me too, 2 years. PM for info


----------



## Soul Assassin (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, I have. I did line clearence utility work, crew auditing for them in Philly and Denver. A total of five years all told. 1990-1995.

The president of the company at the time, can't remember his name, really nice guy. The wages sucked, no training programs, very little opportunity to grow unless hired on by utility. I know several Foresters who also worked for them, one of them who is now a very very large utility's Forester in Colorado who still has a grudge against them.

Bottom line, they were the only game in 1990 when we graduated from college, they tended at the time to hire relatives and peoplee who married into the family like JS, not qualified to touch a tree much the less run a staff of Foresters. I was much younger, it was a great learning experience, but I would not work for such a company today.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Feb 12, 2007)

*Lol*

I like those red dots. I'm off the scale for sure.


----------

